# Denied as Lyft Driver



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

Some mentor here in Phoenix met with me.. told me it more for hipters and denied me.. lol

I have been driving with Uber have a 4.84 rating.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You gotta have the look. if you hire a stylist will they give you a second chance?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Mentors don't have absolute say...we only make recommendations and answer a questionnaire. The decision is left up to Lyft.

I'd email [email protected] and tell them exactly what the mentor said, and ask if you can redo your mentor session (with a different mentor, of course).


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

Interesting. Yeah I didn't think mentors could do that either. Don't you guys have a say in the hiring process though?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

To be honest, I don't know how much weight the mentor's review is considered in the overall decision. I'm not implying that it's not important...we just don't know, because Lyft doesn't tell us. We don't know whether a prospective driver has been approved or not, unless we exchanged contact info during the session, and they tell us.

My thinking is that a very bad mentor rating can be a dealbreaker. I hope it is, at least...otherwise, what's the point in doing the sessions at all.

I once had a session that was "iffy" at best, and I reconsidered my (albeit weak) recommendation as I drove away from a session. I emailed Lyft, basically saying "Do not approve this guy...he's full of it." I hope they took my advice, because he had a host of issues.

So, for those who don't know...a mentor's involvement starts when you request a session through the app, and it ends shortly after you part ways when the mentor hits "Submit" on the little questionnaire he was filling out during your session. That's it. Unless there is some follow-up initiated as I described above (and that's the only time I've felt it necessary), we don't hear anything more about it. 

I'm sure there are occasions when Lyft may reach out to a mentor to clarify something, or to ask about a field that was incorrectly filled in, but this has never happened to me.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

As a mentor I leave no room for ambiguity. When I liuke a person, I write a glowing report. When I don't, I make sure there is no question about how badly I believe the driver should not be on the team. 

And for the record, I'm not very hipster looking myself. I'm a fattie, but I totally rock the look.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

VIncent said:


> Some mentor here in Phoenix met with me.. told me it more for hipters and denied me.. lol
> 
> I have been driving with Uber have a 4.84 rating.


Probs because ur old & creepy looking...It's more for us youngsters..

The twenty sth crowd...

U should be in a retirement home...


----------

